# Horse legs found in park



## hackneylass2 (22 October 2015)

Anyone read this article?

How bizarre is that? Apparently, legs, a recently shod hoof and an empty sack of speedibeet was found in a public park.

Illicit butchering for meat maybe?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 October 2015)

Just read that and it made my skin go cold over and goose bumps.   What sick individual could do such a thing *karma coming your way mate(s)*


----------



## shadeofshyness (22 October 2015)

I read that. What a horrible thing. I don't get the sack of speedibeet? And why a recently shod hoof... Makes me shudder.


----------



## criso (22 October 2015)

One report said that there were also some new shoes loose so possibly someone practising farriery.  It's not difficult to get horse legs for dissection or farriery from a slaughter house.


----------



## 9tails (22 October 2015)

criso said:



			One report said that there were also some new shoes loose so possibly someone practising farriery.  It's not difficult to get horse legs for dissection or farriery from a slaughter house.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope so!


----------



## JillA (22 October 2015)

Any crematoria or horse abbatoirs nearby? Do we know whereabouts it is?


----------



## criso (22 October 2015)

Near Watford, it was reported on the local rural police Facebook page.


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 October 2015)

criso said:



			Near Watford, it was reported on the local rural police Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...

I had not heard about that how horrible let's hope it is not anything sinister! could you put shoes on a leg like that though I would think it would be quite difficult.


----------



## ycbm (22 October 2015)

My guess is that there will be a farrier with apprentices somewhere nearby who has very recently reported his van stolen. Once the thieves realised what the bags that smelt a bit naff had in them, they dumped them on the recreation ground, which is described as 'an open area' and drove off.

It seems the most likely scenario to me.


----------



## criso (22 October 2015)

From Herts Police Rural and Equine  page for those not on facebook


**Appeal**

On 8th October Watford Borough Council were alerted to two rubbish bags dumped in Callowland Recreation Ground, Gammons Lane, Watford. On inspection of the bags they were found to contain legs from various horses / ponies, a recently shod horses foot, horse shoes and an empty bag of Speedi Beet.
If anyone has information as to where they may have come from or saw the bags been left at the location, please call 101 and ask to speak to DC 968 Amanda MATTHEWS or contact Environmental Crime Unit at Watford Borough Council


----------



## tallyho! (22 October 2015)

Definitely sounds like a bag of cadavers for training farriers or trimmers!


----------



## hackneylass2 (23 October 2015)

You know, I never thought of that!


----------



## MissMistletoe (23 October 2015)

Farrier students or Vet students was the 1st thing I thought- nothing sinister sprung to mind at all.


----------



## Clodagh (23 October 2015)

They use a sort of clamp to hold the leg in the correct position. Apparently the Kings Troop have a freezer full, so I expect they are common enough.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 October 2015)

Clodagh said:



			They use a sort of clamp to hold the leg in the correct position. Apparently the Kings Troop have a freezer full, so I expect they are common enough.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder how they did it using a clamp did come to mind now I know!


----------



## tallyho! (23 October 2015)

Clodagh said:



			They use a sort of clamp to hold the leg in the correct position. Apparently the Kings Troop have a freezer full, so I expect they are common enough.
		
Click to expand...

Or, knowing how the trimmers train, they will actually peel away at the layers revealing every part of the leg and hoof labelling everything as they go along.

Can you imagine the smell??


----------



## Rollin (6 November 2015)

Interesting.  I asked a farrier student in France, if they learn on the hoofs of dead horses and was told it is not allowed.  Not hygienic.

Great I thought so you practice on live horses???


----------



## Lanky Loll (6 November 2015)

Hehe someone's in for a shock if they dig in the wrong area at our old house.  When dad has clients who's horses have been PTS due to foot related issues he often used to ask for the leg to dissect it, and better understand the root causes.  They're all buried in our old back garden 
When he was in training the did use cadaver legs - not sure what they do now.


----------



## EstherYoung (6 November 2015)

ycbm said:



			My guess is that there will be a farrier with apprentices somewhere nearby who has very recently reported his van stolen. Once the thieves realised what the bags that smelt a bit naff had in them, they dumped them on the recreation ground, which is described as 'an open area' and drove off.

It seems the most likely scenario to me.
		
Click to expand...

That would be my guess too.


----------



## chillipup (7 November 2015)

Rollin said:



			Interesting.  I asked a farrier student in France, if they learn on the hoofs of dead horses and was told it is not allowed.  Not hygienic.

Great I thought so you practice on live horses???
		
Click to expand...

lol  yep, then eat them!!


----------



## BlackBeautyOriginals (5 December 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Just read that and it made my skin go cold over and goose bumps.   What sick individual could do such a thing *karma coming your way mate(s)*
		
Click to expand...

i'm with you


----------

